# Methods to get rid of pain?



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I think I might have overpracticed... My pinky hurt like hell now... Do u have any methods to get rid of the pain? I've a concert tomorrow and on Monday... Help!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

At first: rest. If you go on practising, it would become worse and worse. Make little relaxing exercises with your pinky (slow motions...). Take compresses with sedative essences. 

During an injury of my thumb in its recreation when it hurt very badly it helped me to put the thumb into cold water, but here maybe you should try warm water (more sedative i think)

And most important. Take a rest  

Wish you all the best and a good concert.

Daniel


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

It's much better now... I soaked it in hot water. Thanks. Wish me luck for the next 2 days. I really need it. Thanks


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

It may be too late for the Monday concert, but puttin a very large book on top of your hand (palm up) and lifting the book with your fingers helps a lot.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

Weight lifting with the book? Really? 
Sometimes I wind em tight with bandages. The tightness seems to stop the pain...but unfortunately blood flows at the same time. Sometimes they turn blue after I removed the bandages. But the hurt really does stop.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *Sometimes I wind em tight with bandages. The tightness seems to stop the pain...but unfortunately blood flows at the same time. Sometimes they turn blue after I removed the bandages. But the hurt really does stop*


This seems abit torturous to me.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Could you feel _anything_ in your fingers afterward?


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *Could you feel anything in your fingers afterward?*


Maybe that's why it doesn't hurt anymore? :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Those were all good methods. Thanks fellas!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But did it help long term that's what I want to know...........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I get a thrill with hooking up with my TC ancestors.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Quaverion said:


> It may be too late for the Monday concert, but *puttin* a very large book on top of your hand (palm up) and lifting the book with your fingers helps a lot.


and was Putin involved?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and was Putin involved?


Putin held the book down, because strong fingers do the body good.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and was Putin involved?


Putin wasn't even born yet when he posted that!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Those were all good methods. Thanks fellas!


Don't be like OP. Work on fingering daily to avoid painful injuries!


----------

